# Is there a way to "edit" my filter so it creates less current?



## AlainaToadpipe (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a 10 gal tank, currently with only my male betta in it. He's loving the space, but it seems as though the filter is creating too strong a current in the tank. I currently have a Tetra Whisper filter 10. It says it's for 5-10 gallon tanks, but I can't imagine how intense the current would be in a 5 gal if it is this strong in my 10. Are there any suggestions on how to adjust the flow? I had considered getting a light dimmer and only running it with 3/4 power, but not sure if anyone has tried that successfully. I figured that if I tried to block the flow from the intake it would just burn out the motor. Or, should I just get a smaller filter?


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

AlainaToadpipe said:


> I have a 10 gal tank, currently with only my male betta in it. He's loving the space, but it seems as though the filter is creating too strong a current in the tank. I currently have a Tetra Whisper filter 10. It says it's for 5-10 gallon tanks, but I can't imagine how intense the current would be in a 5 gal if it is this strong in my 10. Are there any suggestions on how to adjust the flow? I had considered getting a light dimmer and only running it with 3/4 power, but not sure if anyone has tried that successfully. I figured that if I tried to block the flow from the intake it would just burn out the motor. Or, should I just get a smaller filter?



You can try putting a sponge filter on the intake, and that will somewhat slow down the rate of water going in, but it may be only minimual. It won't burn out the motor. 

Gwen


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I also put sponges on the outflow. It helps keep the rippling at the surface down as well as dampens the current.


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

Correction- a pre-filter sponge WILL burn out the motor if it gets too clogged.
Having said that, though, I run pre-filter sponges on my HOB's with no problems as long as the sponge is not too clogged.
Another option is trying a "water bottle baffle". Search that phrase and learn a really cheap, easy way to lessen the effect of filter-created current.

The best option is to run an appropriately sized sponge filter.

Good luck!


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

-> DO NOT attempt to lower voltage with a dimmer as this could be very bad for AC motors not designed for variable speed!

-> Magnetic induction motors will not burn out if the water intake is restricted because there's no real extra load on the motor since the propeller continues to spin at the same speed. You could put a prefilter sponge on the inlet tube, but the flow will vary depending on how much/how fast the sponge plugs with debris.

-> You might try lifting the inlet tube slightly (put a piece of sponge under the 'U') to reduce the flow.

-> You might make a simple baffle from a water bottle.

-> You could drill one or more holes in the inlet tube above where it 'connects' to the impeller assembly so that some water is drawn from the camber instead of the tube. It may be a "by guess or by gosh" to get just the right flow (and if you mess up, you might be having to get a new tube!).

Hope something above helps!

AD


----------



## AlainaToadpipe (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you so much, everyone. I think I'll try the sponge over the inlet first and just make sure to do regular maintenance. I may end up changing out for a sponge filter in the long run depending on how "Bishes" reacts to the adjustments. Great suggestions!

It occurred to me, too, that as my plants grow in, they will naturally slow the current as well.


----------

